#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 水中猛虎(第二頁加新影片.照片)

## J.C.

在國外網友的FA帳號上看到他在動物園拍的照片
幾乎沒看過在水中的老虎 覺得很特別 就偷偷抓下來分享大家 XD

----------


## 頑皮．雪狼

第一張感覺................好詭異喔!!!!

----------


## 黑月影狼

> 第一張感覺................好詭異喔!!!!


同意+1
它是用臉去壯玻璃嗎??

----------


## 妤

第一張...好猙獰的面孔""XD

白虎在藍色的水中毛色很美呢:3

----------


## CANCAT

貓咪!!!(大心)
在水裡面還是一樣的可愛耶~

----------


## uoiea

我也覺得第一張看起來好像是臉貼在玻璃上耶
第三張老虎尾巴下面一點的地方好像有奇怪的東西，看起來有點像茶壺把手......

不過沒想到原來老虎也會潛水啊

----------


## 寒燒

老虎在游泳，真是難得見到的圖片！但看到白老虎，有一點為牠基因突變所要承受的生理缺陷感到難過！

大部分養過貓的人都知道多數的貓都有「恐水症」，因此給牠們洗澡是件挺麻煩的事──你知道嗎？貓科動物當中，除了虎，還有一種貓也是喜歡游泳的

漁貓, 體型要比一般家貓大些, 是捕獵高手. 它們的原棲息地為東南亞沼澤雨林帶。

雖然漁貓和我們的一般家貓長得很像, 但性格完全相反. 它們不害羞,一點都不怕水。

漁貓生長在印度，蘇門答腊和加瓦(Java)近水的地方，主食是魚。用他們長的前爪當勾捕魚。

漁貓的性情暴躁, 好侵略. 据說, 要是把它們逼到牆角, 走投無路時, 連狗和豹都會被它們殺死。

----------


## 月極停車場

=_=+ 好可愛喔

想不到老虎也會潛水 而且眼睛還可以睜開=W=

兩隻都好大喔 而且還能夠看到白虎XD

好開心XDD

----------


## 小霸王

他們好像很辛苦的樣子呀!!

----------


## 薩爾德

第一張的臉好像海象XD" ( 被揍
白虎的毛好漂亮~。▽。

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

第一張喔耶~XDDD"

白毛虎好漂亮好可愛(心
所以水是個讓事物變得美輪美奐的好東西(?)(滅

----------


## 小步

大貓 在水藍色的水中游泳

 :獻飛吻:  好可愛唷

小步比較喜歡大白貓(毛色好漂亮唷)

在水中的大貓 憋氣真是  :寒:

----------


## werewollf

第一張確實很怪~~~~有點海獅之類的動物的感覺~~~

果然是這就是海獅的由來啊~

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

好可愛呀！
最喜歡那隻白虎了！
大白貓在玩水！
還有另外的一隻也很可愛！
不知為何，白虎給我的感覺總是比普通老虎大(體型)！

那到底是水中嬉戲還是水中打架？

----------


## 悠竹星犬

老虎游泳都把耳朵縮起來
整顆頭好圓喔OAO!!!
話說我有看過更猙獰的圖.......
找到在放上來0.0

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

看到標題以為是別的動物，沒想到點近來看發現還真的是老虎XD

之前都沒發現原來老虎的水性也可以那麼好

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

阿阿阿....好可愛的大貓咪.....
真是可愛..在水中玩.水...看來應該太熱了
還撞到玻璃把臉都用變形了....真是太可愛了
我也想和他們游泳..只希望別把我吃了哈哈

----------


## J.C.

找到影片了 應該是同一家動物園
原來是有丟食物下去才會出現那樣的表情

<object width="450" height="390"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.56.com/n_v42_/c19_/8_/8_/shenshengfeihu_/zhajm_1181527992_361_/324000_/0_/14512208.swf"><embed src="http://www.56.com/n_v42_/c19_/8_/8_/shenshengfeihu_/zhajm_1181527992_361_/324000_/0_/14512208.swf"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" height="390"></embed></object>

另外又找到了國外網友拍攝作品
看來這家動物的設計真是不錯 可以直接看到老虎水下的美麗姿態
照片轉自 http://sergey1984.deviantart.com/gallery/#Tiger-Gallery

----------


## a70701111

好稀奇阿！！
從來沒有看過這樣的事情呢……
她們應該不是被丟下水的吧XD
(明明就有寫到是動物園丟食物下去)
大貓看起來果然還是有那種震撼性阿……

----------


## spring6796

哈哈好詭異阿，不知道小貓會不會這樣潛入水哩，我想會溺死吧。

----------

